# Maisie and Daisy



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

My current little mouse , Maisie seemed to be a bit lonely.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

So I found a little friend for her and my wife has called her Daisy !


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

They're a very cute duo! I'm so excited to introduce my new doe to the older pair.


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

They look gorgeous together :love1


----------

